# 13-1/2 x 40 Birmingham / Grizzly thread/feed chart?



## Ken226 (Feb 8, 2021)

I have a Birmingham ycl1340gh lathe.  The same machine as the Grizzly g4016 and Shop Fox m1019, as well as others.

The thread pitch chart and feed chart on both the machine, and  in the manual has "(23t)" listed above the gear arrangement diagram, and leadscrew pitch.

What does the (23t) mean?  A 23 tooth gear doesn't appear to be involved in anything.

This isn't something I need to know, just curious.


----------

